# Bike Mobiles



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

A mi mis bicis me caben en la Liberty... pero ahora que llegue a Mexicalpan vi esto...  

Nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I've seen that. It's actually pretty nice. I just didn't thought you could fit a bike in there.

Edit:

For what it's worth, I still prefer the Liberty over Crossfox,,,, unless I have to pay 4 them, lol!


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Nop. Bottom pic is my Jeep. VW is on da racks unless u wanna bring the toolbox.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Nop. Bottom pic is my Jeep. VW is on da racks unless u wanna bring the toolbox.


Ok, you have a nice bike hauler.... the Crossfox is nice, but one of the requirements for any future car for myself is that my bike has to fit inside


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Get a Range Rover....

or a tank (which is basically the same)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Get a Range Rover....
> 
> or a tank (which is basically the same)


Lol, the last thing I'd like is a LR3, that thing is just horrid! horrible! I bet it couldn't get it's tire dirty before it broke! But, since it's so cheap, it would be definitely too embarrassing to me to be seen riding something that cheapo....

j/k..... the LR3 is really my dream car, it's just way over my budget....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Or if you wanna get offroad seriously then get a Jeep Rubicon, those things are sick.

Good tank for offroad racing is the Commander 2, Abram M1 Tank and mm... Merkava and Panther


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Para off-road nada como un Mercedes Clase G...
¿Porqué soy tan pobre?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Good tank for offroad racing is the Commander 2, Abraham Tank, M1 and mm... Merkava and Panther


Yeah... Add to those the T-82.

Little note... the Abrams and the M1 are the same tank, the best of the bunch is the Merkava, at least the one I'd like to be in in combat. Much better survability, but the Panther is a hell of a good one.

Newer Rovers have a bad rap for reliability. Some coworkers that have been in places like Arabia and Nigeria (desert and jungle, respectively) say Toyotas are the best thing there is for off road. I was surprised as Rovers have a good reputation. The Rovers that have real good reputation and reliabity are the ones seen in that TV series "Daktari" (Those are really ugly, but effective).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry, I corrected the typos

I'm sort of a Tank fan, so is my father

The best tank is supposed to be the Leopard 2, then the Abrams, then the T-34 and then the Merkava

For me its the Commander 2 and the Abrams, the speed and explosive protection of the m1 is incredible and the speed, control and rifled gun of the Commander 2 are a plus.

Merkava tank has 1200hp while the T34 has 500 hahaha, but then the Merkava and the Leopard 2 have 120mm cannons, only the T72 wins by its 125mm.

I think the Merkava looses rank because of its Diesel engine. They arent as reliable as Abrams' gas turbine..


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

No hay mas que la toyota hilux... es la mejor opción.:thumbsup: 

no necesitas más, con menos lana obtienes una gran troca y para muchos años..

Solo le pones un rack de techo para 2 cletas y atras otros cierres para 3 más y ya llevas 5 cletas.

Yo la compraría con los ojos cerrados.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> No hay mas que la toyota hilux... es la mejor opción.:thumbsup:
> 
> no necesitas más, con menos lana obtienes una gran troca y para muchos años..
> 
> ...


Naaahhh!

La Lobo ta mas bonita


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mejor una Titan V8


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Por maquina, por ser rendidora, y por que nadie lo supera en ese rubro... Ford, Chevrolet, ni Dodge... nada tienen que hacer ante una toyota Hilux ó una Tacoma... es de lo mejor en trocas.. yo pregunte a expertos...

En trocas me quedo con Toyota :thumbsup:

Aunque finalmente me quede con un Dodge Caliber


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Sorry, I corrected the typos
> 
> I'm sort of a Tank fan, so is my father
> 
> ...


Me too!!
Actually from military equipment from planes, to tanks, to battleships.

Actually, proven combat had proven that the M1's GT is less reliable. Needs more maintenance and you need a pressurized LP gas tank... Bad idea on something that's supposed to receive an impact sooner or later. Plus... the survability on the Abrams sucks. If you get a shot from the front (where the active defenses are weaker and where most of the shots are coming), you're fried. Only place to leave that rat-trap is the turret... which is a sucky idea in real world combat. There's no enough metal between the tank's nose and the habitacle either.

The Merkava has the engine in front and a rear hatch that allows for quick "save-your-souls" maneuvers. The diesel fuel will not burn or explode as easy as LP gas and you don't need a graduate in mechanical engineering for give it proper maintenance (no Gas Turbine is simple to work on, period. I know it because I have worked on them, tolerances are very tight and something as simple as debris on the air intake can play havoc on the engine).

Neither the Leopard, nor the Commander had been proven in serious combat, while the Merkava and the Abrams have had.

For it's age, the T-34 (and subsequent 54) were the top of the game. Actually the Pershing was designed after the T54 (virtually a copycat). As for the 34, it was the best tank in WWII. Simple, relaible, powerful and non-stoppable. It was bate for a Tiger or Panther... if the German tank was able to fire and aim. The wider tracks of the 34 made it the best "off-roader" of the whole war.

The Sherman sucks... So any british or french tank. They never got it right.

Tanks RULE!!!
(So do main battleships like the Missouri or the Bismarck, or planes like the Tomcat or Sukhoi 27/33/37... )


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> ......Aunque finalmente me quede con un Dodge Caliber


noooo, una dodge noooooooooooooooooooooo

hahahhaa
esta bien, le cabe la bici? como diablos pones un rack en esa cosa?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aunque hablando de tanques, no le pueden ganar a una pesera, o si?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Naaahhh!
> 
> La Lobo ta mas bonita


Pero la Lobo no aguanta nada... es muy debilucha. Las viejas Ford F-150 (antes de la Lobo) y las viejas Dodge 1500 eran la pura ley.

En las obras destrozaron Lobos y RAM's nomas de darles uso normal... las viejitas eran deveras de trabajo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Tacu....

Enjoy.... Bofors Defence


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> noooo, una dodge noooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> hahahhaa
> esta bien, le cabe la bici? como diablos pones un rack en esa cosa?


POR QUÉ UN DODGE NO?

hE LEIDO RESEÑAS Y POR LO QUE VEO DE PRINCIPIO SALEN BUENAS...

BUENO ES QUE TUVIERON FAMA LOS DE DODGE EN LOS 90´S DE SALIR MUY MALOS PERO CREO QUE ESO HA CAMBIADO....

YO NO LA QUIERO PARA CORRER NI TODO TERRENO SOLO PARA CAMINAR DE AQUI A ALLÁ... PARA ROCKEAR DIRIAMOS:rockon:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I think the Leopard has now enough power, reliability and technology to be chosen as the numer 1 tank. But the M1 defense is really good IMHO, the front a bit perfilated to bounce and redirect impacts, which in my opinion hit on sides and corners, and it has top noch Chobham defense steel and ceramics. Also the fuel and passanger areas are extremely well protected.

The M1A2 has better defense mechanisms and some imrovements to the GT. 

The Commander 2 is the fastest tank in irregular terrain reaching 60 something km/h as well as the Leopart but it has record on regular terrain of 75km/h..

The best tanks IMHO are the British but German technology is and was top top top notch. The M1 uses a German cannon and most of the engines on other tanks are German.

Want a real weapon of destruction and my favourite? Get yourself a AH-64D Apache, that thing is totally sick...

Oh Btw thanks for the weblink.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Well I think the Leopard has now enough power, reliability and technology to be chosen as the numer 1 tank. But the M1 defense is really good IMHO, the front a bit perfilated to bounce and redirect impacts, which in my opinion hit on sides and corners, and it has top noch Chobham defense steel and ceramics. Also the fuel and passanger areas are extremely well protected.
> 
> The M1A2 has better defense mechanisms and some imrovements to the GT.
> 
> ...


Definitively no argument on the Leopard... simply the best until the russians unveil their newer tank.

I still think the Abrams is overrated. Expensive toy, but not the best tool for the business.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Still with a Russian supertank, the Apache remains as a Tank Hunter 

Gringos are developing new tanks also, with acoustic and heat weapons...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Still with a Russian supertank, the Apache remains as a Tank Hunter
> 
> Gringos are developing new tanks also, with acoustic and heat weapons...


Yeah, main Battle Tanks are like the Gunships of old... a weapon that is very vulnerable to other weapons (infantry rockets, mines, choppers, close ground support planes, etc). There still will be a class of armoured vehicles, but will be very light and more mobile.

The tank as we know it, will dissapear soon.

Nowadays, choppers, planes and guided missile systems can play the same role as the tank, from a much longer distance.

Another cool tank-killers... 
A-10 Thunderbolt. The "Macho" plane.









Su-39 Frogfoot...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Uhhhhh sexy weapons on the A10


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Aunque hablando de tanques, no le pueden ganar a una pesera, o si?


A new pesera filled with angry teachers from oaxaca and rpg's is a weapon of mass destruction that cannot be stopped, even by a bunch of F22 Raptors


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Pero la Lobo no aguanta nada... es muy debilucha. Las viejas Ford F-150 (antes de la Lobo) y las viejas Dodge 1500 eran la pura ley.
> 
> En las obras destrozaron Lobos y RAM's nomas de darles uso normal... las viejitas eran deveras de trabajo.


La neta, no se cuales salen buenas, pero dije que era mas bonita, hahahahaha

como ni tengo lana para comprarme ninguna de esas, no me importa realmente si jalan, duran, se manejan como cerdos o como gatos......


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Yeah, main Battle Tanks are like the Gunships of old... a weapon that is very vulnerable to other weapons (infantry rockets, mines, choppers, close ground support planes, etc). There still will be a class of armoured vehicles, but will be very light and more mobile.
> 
> The tank as we know it, will dissapear soon.
> 
> ...


I'm not pretty sure about that quote, that the tanks will dissapear. Planes can (and are) deadly to tanks, but they don't ocupy territory. Infantry rockets are pretty deadly, but what's their range vs tank canyon range).

Well, if you take control of the skies, probably the land battle will be easier to win, but I doubt if you don't have air supperiority you could do great on land without tanks.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> POR QUÉ UN DODGE NO?
> 
> hE LEIDO RESEÑAS Y POR LO QUE VEO DE PRINCIPIO SALEN BUENAS...
> 
> ...


Parte, nada mas te andaba molestando....   

Yo he tenido malas experiencias con los Chrysler, pero no quiere decir que todos sean malos. Aunque la neta, la caliber si esta padre. Le cabe una bici adentro?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I'm not pretty sure about that quote, that the tanks will dissapear. Planes can (and are) deadly to tanks, but they don't ocupy territory. Infantry rockets are pretty deadly, but what's their range vs tank canyon range).
> 
> Well, if you take control of the skies, probably the land battle will be easier to win, but I doubt if you don't have air supperiority you could do great on land without tanks.


The heavy 60ton plus, heavy and slow tank will disappear.

It'll be replaced by lighter armored vehicles (tanquetas) with missile launchers and light armored vehicles for troops transport.

Add that to choppers and planes and you can ocuppy a lot of ground.

Actually, the only reason to use conventional cannon rounds in tanks is economy. But Missiles should be more effective.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Parte, nada mas te andaba molestando....
> 
> Yo he tenido malas experiencias con los Chrysler, pero no quiere decir que todos sean malos. Aunque la neta, la caliber si esta padre. Le cabe una bici adentro?


Le caberían 2 bicis sin problemas y hasta tres pero, para que si se le puede poner un rack de techo :thumbsup:

Si yo creo que me voy por la Cali.. además es la que mas facilidades me han dado y no se han puesto tan mamucos ... es cuestión el uso que le des, tipo de manejo... yo la quiero para transportarme al trabajo y salir los fines de semana... ademas es un buen estuche para mi ipod 

Y se ve asi medio rockerona jajaja!:rockon:

Si no me sale buena la boto y me compro un peugeot 207..


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Le caberían 2 bicis sin problemas y hasta tres pero, para que si se le puede poner un rack de techo :thumbsup:
> 
> Si yo creo que me voy por la Cali.. además es la que mas facilidades me han dado y no se han puesto tan mamucos ... es cuestión el uso que le des, tipo de manejo... yo la quiero para transportarme al trabajo y salir los fines de semana... ademas es un buen estuche para mi ipod
> 
> ...


En cuanto esta la Caliber? La neta, si creo que esta padre, aunque yo no entiendo que la hace ver rockerona......

Edit: Ya vi el precio, no esta mal. cuando te la dan?


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> En cuanto esta la Caliber? La neta, si creo que esta padre, aunque yo no entiendo que la hace ver rockerona......
> 
> Edit: Ya vi el precio, no esta mal. cuando te la dan?


SI ROCKERONA PORQUE PUEDES SUBIR A TODA LA BANDA:band: Y ADEMAS SU FORMA ES MUY AMERICANA Y ATRAS CABEN A LA PERFECCIÓN LAS CHELAS

Y BUENO PUEDE QUE ME ESPERE PARA DAR UN BUEN GOLPE Y ASI ME QUEDE COMODOS LOS PAGOS MENSUALES...

EN ESTE CASO EN DICIEMBRE ME LA ENTREGARÍAN... PERO EL TRAMITE YA SE ESTÁ REALIZANDO  :drumroll: :headphones: :rockon: :smilewinkgrin: :cornut: :arf:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> No hay mas que la toyota hilux... es la mejor opción.:thumbsup:
> 
> no necesitas más, con menos lana obtienes una gran troca y para muchos años..
> 
> ...


Estoy contigo hermano, sin embargo ya que andamos con Toyota, por que no mejor una Tacoma!!!! esa si es amor a primera vista.

hela aqui en todo su esplendor


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Estoy contigo hermano, sin embargo ya que andamos con Toyota, por que no mejor una Tacoma!!!! esa si es amor a primera vista.
> 
> hela aqui en todo su esplendor


vieron eso, Specialized Demosssss. Cual era la troca en la que estan montados?


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Sin comentarios...*

Para que tanto brinco... estando el suelo tan parejo


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Arbuz said:


> Para que tanto brinco... estando el suelo tan parejo


A eso, le quitas los misiles, les pones unos racks, y es un portabici perfecto!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> vieron eso, Specialized Demosssss. Cual era la troca en la que estan montados?


Toyota Tacoma.

No es una Full-Size y viene en version king-cab (cuatro puertas). Es una chulada! Tiene un estilo que me gusta mucho.

Aparte... por algo Toyota tiene la reputacion de hacer los autos mas confiables.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Toyota Tacoma.
> 
> No es una Full-Size y viene en version king-cab (cuatro puertas). Es una chulada! Tiene un estilo que me gusta mucho.
> 
> Aparte... por algo Toyota tiene la reputacion de hacer los autos mas confiables.


Toyota hace buenos autos, pero eso de bonitos????? al japones le hace falta contratar buenos diseñadores.

Pero bueno, cada quien tiene sus gustos....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Roberto no fuiste a rodar hoy verdad?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Roberto no fuiste a rodar hoy verdad?


No, la neta, me quede dormido


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hm.. bueno ya que


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

QUOTE=ritopc]Estoy contigo hermano, sin embargo ya que andamos con Toyota, por que no mejor una Tacoma!!!! esa si es amor a primera vista.

hela aqui en todo su esplendor[/QUOTE]

Sì así es..... la tacoma es una gran camioneta..... pero no estaría dispuesto a pagar otros 100 varitos más que la Hilux... si el problema no es financiero.... es la mejor camioneta que te puedas comprar en el mundo...

Pero imaginate aquí en México llevar todas esas bicis así.... no creo que avanzaría 2 kms. cuando los "tamarindos" ya me estarían parando ...:skep: :madman:

En fin ! La Caliber ya casi es un hecho y no se en que color pedirla....


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Toyota hace buenos autos, pero eso de bonitos????? al japones le hace falta contratar buenos diseñadores.
> 
> Pero bueno, cada quien tiene sus gustos....


DE ACUERDO CONTIGO ....NO ESTÁN BONITOS :skep: LO MEJOR SON SUS CAMIONETAS.... SUS CARROS NO ME GUSTAN Y PARECEN DE "DON" 

EL QUE MAS ME GUSTA EL EL AEREO DE LA SUSUKI...

PERO AUTOS BONITOS NO TIENE... LOS MAS BONITOS SON LOS AMERICANOS


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> QUOTE=ritopc]Estoy contigo hermano, sin embargo ya que andamos con Toyota, por que no mejor una Tacoma!!!! esa si es amor a primera vista.
> 
> hela aqui en todo su esplendor


Sì así es..... la tacoma es una gran camioneta..... pero no estaría dispuesto a pagar otros 100 varitos más que la Hilux... si el problema no es financiero.... es la mejor camioneta que te puedas comprar en el mundo...

Pero imaginate aquí en México llevar todas esas bicis así.... no creo que avanzaría 2 kms. cuando los "tamarindos" ya me estarían parando ...:skep: :madman:

En fin ! La Caliber ya casi es un hecho y no se en que color pedirla.... [/quote]

La mejor camionera era la mia, por que cabian dos bicis (una sin desmontar llantas), y me llevaba a todos lados, hahahahahhahahahaha

Bueno, como no me puedo comprar ninguna camioneta de esos precios... me contento con un Ferrari Modena... hey, ahora que me acuerdo, tampoco puedo uno de esos.... y además, como diablos meto mi bici en eso?

Y para el color de tu caliber, que te parece un rosa mexiano o verde puerico?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> DE ACUERDO CONTIGO ....NO ESTÁN BONITOS :skep: LO MEJOR SON SUS CAMIONETAS.... SUS CARROS NO ME GUSTAN Y PARECEN DE "DON"
> 
> EL QUE MAS ME GUSTA EL EL AEREO DE LA SUSUKI...
> 
> PERO AUTOS BONITOS NO TIENE... LOS MAS BONITOS SON LOS AMERICANOS


Personalmente, en calidad, yo clasificaria a los autos:

1.Japoneses
2.Europeos
3.Americanos

Pero en diseño:

1.Europeo
2.Americano
3.Japoneses
4.Otros orientales

No se que tal sean en calidad las otras marcas orientales, asi que no las pongo....

Y también, otro amigo me comentó que en camionetas, las japonesas, que también, a la hora de realmente terrenos y condiciones difíciles, las japonesas eran las que duraban...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Toyota hace buenos autos, pero eso de bonitos????? al japones le hace falta contratar buenos diseñadores.
> 
> Pero bueno, cada quien tiene sus gustos....


.. a mi si me parecen bonitos.. que me dices de el nuevo camry, y 270 hp bajo el capote tampoco son nada malos. O que tal un infinity?, si pudiera, sin pendarlo compro una FX, o si de un deportivo se trata, un preciosos G35.. esos si son aviones!!!!:band: :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> .. a mi si me parecen bonitos.. que me dices de el nuevo camry, y 270 hp bajo el capote tampoco son nada malos. O que tal un infinity?, si pudiera, sin pendarlo compro una FX, o si de un deportivo se trata, un preciosos G35.. esos si son aviones!!!!:band: :thumbsup:


La neta, sigo opinando lo mismo... el Camry parece un coche sin estilo, los infiniti no me dicen nada, el G35 es el el Nissan Z pero de 4 personas? casi bonito...

Internamente, no se que tal sean, pero esteticamente le faltan mucho estilo. Pero en gustos es perfectamente personal.


----------

